# I Harvested the First Majesty Muscadine Today



## garymc (Sep 27, 2014)

On September 26, I harvested my first Majesty muscadine grape. The cultivar was developed by Florida A & M Dr. Jiang Lu. It is the largest muscadine variety developed to date, exceeding the previous one, Supreme, by about 25%. Majesty berries average 16.5 grams, whereas the average weigh

```

```
t of the Supreme is 12.8 grams. I planted the vines in February, 2012. Take a look.


----------



## MuscadinesAndMore (Sep 27, 2014)

Who sells this new variety?
At present I have 17 different varieties and would love to ads this new one to my collection.

Hans


----------



## toddrod (Sep 27, 2014)

Gary, those look great. Can you tell us about the flavor?


----------



## garymc (Sep 27, 2014)

Flavor- comparing it to other purple muscadines, I would put it close to Ison or Eudora. I think it tasted a little better than Delicious and Supreme. The skin is thinner than some muscadines and not as tart. It is a female, requiring a pollinator. Most females are not as productive as self fertile muscadines, but according to the chart in the patent filing I'm linking it's quite productive. http://www.google.com/patents/US20100242143 
I usually prefer the taste of bronze muscadines to the purple ones , so my judgement may vary from others. If I could only plant 3 purple muscadines, this would be one.


----------



## garymc (Sep 27, 2014)

The last I heard there was no nursery selling them. But that was a couple of years ago when I got my vines from the researcher who developed it. You might be able to get a license to propagate and sell them if that is what you do. I will be contacting him soon to let him know about their cold hardiness and I can ask.


----------

